# xmas markets berlin



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys anybody done the xmas markets in berlin.if so where did u park wats the best markets to see.we are looking at a hotel at the min but if I can take the motorhome I will.cheers


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've not done the Berlin markets (but have done many others in German as lived there)

But I was in Berlin this summer in the van.....

getting into Berlin is mental in a van but on the main road into Berlin (from Spandau) is loads of FREE parking (you will see loads of Caravans parked up there by people who live in the nearby flats etc).

You could easily wild camp on these roads but would be noisy but perfectly safe and again free.

We stayed in Spandau at the Marina ( about 11 Euro a night with all services thrown in and very helpful) nice and safe and a bus right into Berlin.....there is another Stellplatz in Spandau but gets bad writes ups hence why we chose the Marina.

We took our scooter and rode that in (bit to cold for now though).

They were doing lots of road works in the centre so main traffic a nightmare around the Gardens.

So I recommend Spandau Marina which has all the facilities for a bloody decent price.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We used to live in Our favourite markets were at Spandau and at the Kururstendamm. There are many smaller markets as well.

if you go to Berlin the KDW department store is well worth a visit for the Christmas decorations. It's beautiful. 

We went to Cologne in the camper for the Christmas Markets. We really enjoyed it as they are all within walking distance. 

We stayed at the Aire and caught the U bahn in to the cathedral.

Val


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We lived Berlin in the 70s and returned there for to visit the Christmas markets 3 years ago.
The best for atmosphere and in the evening is the market at the rope of the K'damm round the Gedachtniskirche (Blue Church) in what was the old city centre. 
Best old traditional one was at Challotenburg castle - a smaller market but definitely worth a visit.

There is also a large one in Alexanderplatz (the old East Berlin shopping centre). It is worth a visit but has a strange atmosphere, in some ways the service etc was still redolent of the old communist era! 

Another is at Potsdammerplatz - hadn't got the atmosphere of the other more established markets, a bit ultra modern for our tastes.

We flew over as only a a few days and stayed at a hotel just off the K'damm, just round the corner from Kempinski's. 

Enjoy


----------

